

Lessons from Three Years in AWS - sefk
http://sef.kloninger.com/posts/aws.html

======
kurttheviking
The NAT thing is a miss from a product perspective and something few, if any,
want to spend time managing.

That said, there is a place for just using the NAT for software updates. For
instance, if you're running Rethink -- or any self-hosted db -- there are few
(if any?) good reasons to expose that service to public IP space. In that
case, the NAT isn't particularly important after setup and can serve as a
bastion host while your're at it.

